# Can emotional trauma make you go into preterm labor?



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Last Tuesday we were in a car accident - rear ended on the highway. Luckily it was nothing serious and nobody got hurt (our bodies did not feel the impact so much and our car was actually just a little damaged).

Well, being hit from behind on the highway with 3 kids in the back of the van is very scary, but I was suprised with myself that I did not freak out ( like I normally would) and acted very calmly (even the huge trucks driving fast a few centimeters from our parked van did not seem to scare so much)









Anyways, an hour later after we arrived home I began feeling a very bad headache and shaking. My stomach started hurting and I felt very sick. It was like I was numbed when the accident happened and my body was finally responding to what had happened earlier. I felt better after a couple of hours.

Than when I went to bed I began having contractions - bad ones - and actually counted 5 in one hour. I was about to call the midwife but then they just stopped.

Did the shock make me go into preterm labor? Or is it just BS when people say that getting scared or traumatized will cause it? Do you think it was preterm labor at all since it just stopped??

P.S. I am 34 weeks + 1 day today


----------



## MsMoMpls (Oct 22, 2002)

The trauma sent a lot of adreneline into your system. It was likely more like a panic attack. I assume that this did something short term, not really going into labor. Are you ok now?


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

It can cause severe Braxton Hicks. Just pace yourself to ensure no more contrax.

I agree with MsMoMpls, the adreneline could have alot to do with it.

Stress can cause preterm labor though, so just be cautious and aware of your body.

Glad you and your family are alright!!!


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

I had a very similar experience, we were rear-ended while I was in my second trimester with our first baby. I also was very shook-up and began having contractions. The seatbelt had pressed very hard across my hips with the impact. The contractions weren't braxton-hicks or a panic attack....we went into the hospital just to be sure and it was preterm labor.

Since it stopped for you, I'm not sure. Please do relax and take easy and I really hope things are going better!


----------

